# 27kilo of lead



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Well a lady down the road asked if i would dump some rubbish out of a old shed, she said she would pay £10 for doing it, well i said yes, when the shed was empty she ask if i would get rid of some old scrap, well there was a bit of copper pipe and a bag, ha ha bingo a bag of lead, then she asked if i want any more money for getting rid of the scrap, well i said no, ha ha, 
I got £17 for the copper, and weighed the lead just under 27kilo ha ha , them poor rats will get it now, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

27kg enough ammo for next generation


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

27 or 2.7?

and btw, how do u melt it, if i may ask?.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

As8MaN said:


> 27 or 2.7?
> 
> and btw, how do u melt it, if i may ask?.


27 kilos, it was heavy, 2.7 would only be a couple of hand fulls, that was a old sports bag full, there is a lot more than it looks, its nearly all rolled up, 
and i use a camping stove and a old pan, and i do it out side, jeff


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

How can you be such a lucky man Jeff... and even getting paid for something you wanted >.<


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What a find!! Congratulations, Jeff.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Is lead that easy to melt? 0.0


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

A freebie yes please I'll take it









[edit] oops I did not read the posts only the title









well done Jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice scrounge Jeff and a fine acquisition. I've made some good lead scores in the past and while it's not s sporting pursuit in itself it is a bit of "hunting" in itself. I cast about 75 different fishing items in addition to my slingshot bullets (about 6 or 7 different items) so I do need to get hot on the lead collection front again and this fine effort of yours (being PAID to take it away!!!!) has got me good an motivated.

I'm jealous but good on you mate; I couldn't imagine it going to a better place.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

jeff u........ y cant that happen to me lol, i'm down to about me last 100 balls and dont know were i'm getting me next lot of lead from lol, there should be enough ammo there for 10 years hahahahaha, nice find


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

u are lucky!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

bit of good fortune there Jeff


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Jeff my old man has worked in an aerospace foundry for years now and has access to alot of lead and alike, I have nagged him for some time to "pilfer" me some scraps but he is very reluctant to do so... He rekons the lead is a no no for "home moulding" toxic fumes and alike ... is it really that bad? I mean I dont think I'll try drinking it or anything but he has got me thinking that just being in the same room as moulten lead is enough to kill me.. I would use an outdoor stove with one of them cloth fume masks, some big gloves and safety goggles etc.. you think it is user freindly stuff? because I could knock out alout of lead if he comes round to the idea of me melting and casting it etc.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Jeff my old man has worked in an aerospace foundry for years now and has access to alot of lead and alike, I have nagged him for some time to "pilfer" me some scraps but he is very reluctant to do so... He rekons the lead is a no no for "home moulding" toxic fumes and alike ... is it really that bad? I mean I dont think I'll try drinking it or anything but he has got me thinking that just being in the same room as moulten lead is enough to kill me.. I would use an outdoor stove with one of them cloth fume masks, some big gloves and safety goggles etc.. you think it is user freindly stuff? because I could knock out alout of lead if he comes round to the idea of me melting and casting it etc.


I just melt it out side, and sit down wind of it, as long as your carefull, and mite you dont splash any on your skin, cos it would burn right in, jeff


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I am sooooo envious. Even worse, before I got interested in slingshots, I sold for scrap, a 50 pound lead ballast bar. Fortunately, I kept the two 20 lb bars I had, and wheel weights are still available cheap. The last 20 pounds I bought cost $4.00. The bad news is about 10 percent of them aren't lead.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great Jeff you struck..........Lead. Which I suppose is gold for us sling shooters. Good for you man!! You seem like the kind of bloke that deserves it.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Great Jeff you struck..........Lead. Which I suppose is gold for us sling shooters. Good for you man!! You seem like the kind of bloke that deserves it.


I felt bad for the lady given me £10 to move the stuff, cos i got paid for the copper as well, so i went round and gave her the £10 back, jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Great Jeff you struck..........Lead. Which I suppose is gold for us sling shooters. Good for you man!! You seem like the kind of bloke that deserves it.


I felt bad for the lady given me £10 to move the stuff, cos i got paid for the copper as well, so i went round and gave her the £10 back, jeff
[/quote]

"so i went round and gave her the 10 back"

That is what I'm talking about.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

HI jeff RESULT


----------

